# Excel 2000, Tage zwischen zwei Daten



## ots (13. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Forum-User,

ich hoffe in diesem Forum kann auch mir, als Neuling und PC-Laie, geholfen werden.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Formel (Funktion?), mit welcher ich die Tage zwischen zwei Daten, incl. dem ersten und dem letzten Tag berechnen kann.

Dass heißt, ich möchte eine Anfangsdatum (Beispiel: 01.01.2007) und ein Enddatum (Beispiel: 02.02.2007) und mir soll automatisch die Anzahl der Tage angezeigt werden. (Im Beispiel also: 33 Tage) Wichtig ist hierbei, dass der erste Tag (in diesem Fall der 01.01.2007) mit berücksichtigt wird und dass auch die tatsächliche Tagesanzahl der jeweiligen Monate berücksichtigt wird. 

Die Funktion =tage360 erfüllt diese beiden Dinge leider nicht.

Die Excel-version mit der ich arbeite ist: Microsoft Excel 2000, 9.0.8950 SP-3

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt recht herzlich für die vielen Antworten.

Grüße Carsten


----------



## michaelwengert (13. September 2007)

Versuch es mal mit


```
DateDif(Datum1;Datum2;"d")
```

Michael


----------



## ots (13. September 2007)

...hab ich schon. Da fehlt dann ein Tag.


----------



## Leola13 (13. September 2007)

Hai,

versuch mal hier bei excelformeln.de dein Glück. Ich habe auf die schnelle nicht das passende gefunden, aber vielleicht ist ja ein Ansatz dabei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ots (13. September 2007)

Hab es gefunden:

=Datum2 - Datum 1 +1

Die Felder in denen das Datum steht müssen als TT.MM.JJJJ und das Feld in dem die Anzahl der Tage stehen soll muss als Standard formatiert werden.

Dann gehts (hoffe ich)

Trotzdem danke


----------



## michaelwengert (13. September 2007)

Wenn ein Tag fehlt dann kannst du in der Formel einfach noch einen Tag hinzufügen

```
= DateDif(Datum1;Datum2;"d")+1
```

Michael


----------

